# Mercedes Diamond Cut Alloy Paint Codes



## Andy Reed (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can offer some advice. I have a stone chip on the painted part of a diamond cut alloy but my local Merc parts department say they don't do alloy touch-up paints. Does anyone know how to go about getting a matched touch-up for these alloys? I have no idea what the paint code could be.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Andy.


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

alloy don't usually have paint code.
Previously I just live with it with plastic dip until I decided to respray the whole set


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Could you fill it in with touch up lacquer, using a ****tail stick?


----------

